# correctional officer recruitment



## shazzam (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi all, just wondering if anyone has or knows any info about the recruitment process of becoming a correctional officer.
i have just received an invitation for psychological and abilities testing and would like to know how involved and hard this stage is??
thanks for your help, im excited but also freaking out as i would be very upset if i didnt prepare to do my best for this opportunity.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

shazzam said:


> Hi all, just wondering if anyone has or knows any info about the recruitment process of becoming a correctional officer.
> i have just received an invitation for psychological and abilities testing and would like to know how involved and hard this stage is??
> thanks for your help, im excited but also freaking out as i would be very upset if i didnt prepare to do my best for this opportunity.


Is the job in NSW....?
Have a look at the links:
Correctional Officer / Casual Correctional Officer - Corrective Services NSW Website
http://www.open.edu.au/careers/government-defence/prison-officers
There are .pdf files for self assessment and training....


----------

